# South Jersey



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open call backs to land blind 37 dogs back

6, 11, 13, 15, 16, 22, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 49, 51, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 61, 62, 63, 64, 67, 70, 71, 74, 76, 78, 79


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

any derby news?


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Heard bart and aarrow won.. My boy got the RJam...


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

any other placements in the derby?


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats all I know... I was supposed to be there but got jammed up with work.. But congrats to Bart!


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Any news on the q?


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Qual placements

First #2
Second #4
Third #8
Fourth #13 
rJ #20 
Jams 1,7,14,15,16

Amateur callbacks to water blind
1,3,14,18,19,20,21,23,31,32 34,35,46,51,54,55,60,65,66,68,69


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open placements

First. Pow. Al Arthur
Second Jameson Unger
Third Pedro Mosher
Fourth Payton Thompson

RJ 39
Jams 15,38,59

Amateur call backs
3,14,18,20,21,23,32,35,54,55,65,66

First running dog just got a no-bird


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Phyllis McGinn said:


> Open placements
> 
> First. Pow. Al Arthur
> Second Jameson Unger
> ...



Congrats Sammie!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes cograts to Sammie. Hard to take a placement away from the pro's.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Wayne Beck said:


> Heard bart and aarrow won.. My boy got the RJam...


Way to go Bart and Aarrow!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Sammie.


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Betsy Madden on her win in the am with Cole!!!! Good job!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Way to go on the Open placement Payton, Sammie & team Rammin'.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Betsy


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Peyton, Dr. Sammie and the Rammin' Retriever Team!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Betsy and Cole....you have been long and hard for that Win!!! Congrats and hope you get what you need to qualify for the National Amateur! Brenda & Ken


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

What were the other AM placements?


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st # 2 Blackwater Double Trouble (Stevie) B/O/H Jeff Shaw (Chesapeake) YIP YIP

2nd # 4 Contessa Rose/ Tessa/ Kristen Hoffman

3rd # 8 Old Meadows Exceeding Safe Speed MH (Ticket) 

4th #13 The Sunday Swimmer (Wyatt) Gary Unger

RJ # 20 Mjolnirs Marshall Jeff Hart

Jams
#1 Key/Sue Metka
#7 Spirit / Mark Mosher
#14 Mac/Kristin Hoffman
#15 Ellie/ Randy Bohn
#16 Cooper/ Elizabeth Dixon

Special Thank You to our judges Dave Hoffman and John Wiacek and all our bird boys and other helpers. Great weekend!


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to the Shaws and Stevie on 1st in the Q. Congrats to all the other places and JAMS too!


----------

